
TrafficRobot – API to your telegram, disposable emails, Browser extension - Overtorment
Hi all!
Bot link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;telegram.me&#x2F;trafficRobot
Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trafficrobot.tk
Chrome extension: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;trafficrobot&#x2F;gkbdhnoehcfblkinihgaiiiemfdjncpc<p>1) Extension automatically puts random emails in signup forms on all websites
2) Emails will go straight to your messenger
3) Revoke access from those who start to spam you. Don&#x27;t expose you real email address to spammers again.<p>Also, there&#x27;s API (so you can POST yourself something), and anonymous webform links so anyone can send you some text without revealing each other.
Bot recently turned 1 year old, and has 3.3k users (which is not too much I guess). Privacy policy is clearly pro your anonymity and privacy, and I mean it.<p>PS. To those who know it, its basically a free version of ThrottleHQ.com PPS. Feedback welcome
======
PaulHoule
I hate getting my contact forms spammed with fake emails.

